# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Những quán cà phê lý tưởng cho giới trẻ Sài Gòn ngày 8/3 - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Không chỉ thưởng thức không gian lãng mạn ở các quán cà phê, bạn còn có thể dẫn nàng tới những dạ tiệc tôn vinh phụ nữ với hoa hồng và những món ăn ngon.*

Khác với 14/2 là ngày dành cho một nửa của mình, 8/3 là dịp cho mọi người cảm ơn và vinh danh những người phụ nữ luôn bên cạnh, quan tâm cho họ.

*Cà phê Vancee*


Không gian nhỏ, lãng mạn và năng động được tạo thành từ giấy báo, gỗ và những vật handmade bé xinh, những món đồ uống tốt cho da (và cả túi tiền nếu quà làm bạn nhẹ túi), và những ca khúc nhẹ nhàng trong tông đèn vàng ấm áp.

_Địa chỉ: Vancee cafe, 473/4/11 Tô Hiến Thành, Q.10, TP.HCM._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê Vancee*

*Cà phê Tình Khúc*


Tình Khúc tái hiện vẻ đẹp của Sài Gòn thập niên 1960 với những tà áo dài ẩn hiện trong lá, những ngã tư danh tiếng cùng vẻ thâm trầm, ấm cúng, và chút gì đó gần gũi của những tình khúc một thời mang đến những giây phút lắng động và dịu yêm. Ngoài ra, nếu không thích không gian hoài cổ bên dưới, thì tầng một với bàn thấp, kệ truyện tranh hay đồ trang trí bé xinh là lựa chọn không tồi. Đặc biệt, tọa lạc ngay trung tâm nhưng giá nước ở đây tương đối bình dân, từ 30.000 đồng/ món.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Tình Khúc, 6/27 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, Q.1, TP.HCM._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê Tình Khúc*

*Sad Angel*


Là quán nước dành cho teen từ giá tiền cho đến phong cách trang trí, Sad Angel thiên về các loại trà tốt cho da và sức khỏe với cách trình bày nhẹ nhàng và dịu êm như viên kẹo ngọt. Ngoài ra, nếu không biết chọn gì cho người phụ nữ mê thời trang của bạn, thì shop thời trang của quán sẽ giúp bạn gỡ rối. Giá các món đồ uống từ 25.000 đồng.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Sad Angel, 491/1B Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, P. 2, Quận 3, TP.HCM._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê Sad Angel*

*Cà phê Cây Táo Gai*


Không gian bé xinh thoảng hương táo cùng hàng loạt các họa tiết trang trí, đồ handmade họa tiết cây táo như đưa bạn về tuổi thơ với câu chuyện mẹ kể hằng đêm, hay những kỷ niệm êm đềm vào những buổi trưa trong khu vườn nhà bạn. Đặc biệt tối 8/3, Cây Táo Gai cũng có chương trình ca nhạc tôn vinh các bạn gái.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cây Táo Gai, 315/20G Lê Văn Sĩ, P.13, Q.3, TP.HCM._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê Cây Táo Gai*

*Cà phê At home*


Thiên về phong vị phương Tây với màu trắng chủ đạo, At Home mang lại cảm giác ấm áo gần gũi cho mọi người. Với thế mạnh về diện tích người phụ nữ của bạn sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái trong không gian phù hợp. Ngoài các món nước, quán cũng phục vụ hàng loạt các món ăn phong phú với giá thành vừa tầm.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê At Home, 103 Trần Huy Liệu, P.12, Q. Phú Nhuận. TP. HCM._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê At Home*

*PQ Trà quán*


So với quy mô một quán cà phê không gian hẹp thì PQ trà quán là một trong những quán chịu khó khuấy động phong trào của giới trẻ nhất với hàng loạt cuộc thi từ hát đến vẽ tranh. Ngoài những điều đó, quán cũng hứa hẹn những phần quà ngọt ngào cho người phụ nữ của bạn vào tối thứ 5 này.

_Địa chỉ: PQ Trà quán, 14/10 Ngô Tất Tố,  P.19, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm PQ Trà quán*

*Ich cà phê*


Điểm mạnh của Ich không nằm ở giá tiền nước cực sinh viên hay không gian tràn ngập màu xanh của cây mà là việc khi đến quán cà phê này, bạn sẽ góp công vào việc cải thiện môi trường thông qua việc dùng nội thất tái chế hay tiết kiệm năng lượng, hạn chế khí thải. Ngoài ra, món quà bé xinh là chậu cây nho nhỏ cũng là cách để bạn phủ thêm màu xanh cho thành phố.

Ngoài những địa điểm trên, nếu thích sự sang trọng và riêng tư hơn, bạn có thể đưa nàng tới những nhà hàng hoặc khách sạn có chương trình đặc sắc.


Nếu thích tắm mình trong ánh trăng, cũng như ngắm vẻ lung linh, bàng bạc của dòng sông, bạn có thể tham gia buffet 8/3 trên nhà hàng Tàu Sài Gòn. Đặc biệt, trong thực đơn trên hơn 200 món, sẽ phục vụ 3 món trứ danh của nhà hàng là Tôm Passion, Mực hoàng kim, cút xây tổ. Giá vé 600.000 đồng/ người lớn, 300.000 đồng/trẻ em.

Nếu thích sự sang trọng, tinh tế trong cách trang trí, nêm nếm, buffet tại nhà hàng Atrium cafe của Khách Sạn Legend với hàng loạt các món ăn nổi tiếng gắn với nền ẩm thực của nhiều quốc gia sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho người phụ nữ của bạn. Đặc biệt trong suốt thời gian dự buffer bạn sẽ được miễn phí nước ngọt, cooktail... Giá vé 525.000 đồng/người/ bữa trưa và  966.000 đồng/người/buổi tối. 

Ngoài việc thưởng thức những món ăn nổi tiếng do đầu bếp đẳng cấp 5 sao, những khách nữ khi tham gia tiệc buffet tại khách sạn Continental còn được trực tiếp hướng dẫn cách làm bánh, bắt kem, cắm hoa... Bạn cũng có thể làm người phụ nữ bất ngờ với chương trình "hát tặng người phụ nữ tôi yêu". Giá vé 550.000 đồng/người lớn và 350.000 đồng/ trẻ em.

Dạ tiệc The Queen night tại Nhà hàng Serenade – Lầu 7, khách sạn Majestic sẽ tôn vinh người phụ nữ của bạn qua những tình khúc vượt thời gian. Tham gia đêm tiệc, tất cả các khách nữ sẽ được tặng thêm 1 ly nước trái cây đặc biệt và 1 phần quà xinh xắn. Cũng nhân dịp 8/3 này, tại M.Bar (Lầu 8) của khách sạn Majestic có chương trình giảm 20% trên thực đơn ăn uống, cho phái nữ.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## thunhunguyet

nhìn lãng mạn thía

----------


## Chimera

Lãng mạn , ấm cúng thật
Chúc mọi người có ngày lễ vui vẻ

----------

